# Brasilero Serie A 04 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 1, 2011)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
04 Dec 21:00 Corinthians SP - Palmeiras SP 1.67 3.45 5.00 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Botafogo RJ - Fluminense RJ 3.05 3.30 2.20 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Cruzeiro MG - Atletico MG 1.91 3.30 3.80 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 EC Bahia - Ceara CE 2.50 3.20 2.65 +36 
04 Dec 21:00 Sao Paulo SP - Santos SP 1.77 3.40 4.40 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Vasco Da Gama RJ - Flamengo RJ 2.10 3.25 3.30 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Atletico GO - America Mineiro MG 1.73 3.45 4.60 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Internacional RS - Gremio RS 1.77 3.40 4.40 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Avai SC - Figueirense SC 3.95 3.25 1.90 +45 
04 Dec 21:00 Atletico Paranaense - Coritiba PR 2.70 3.25 2.45 +45


----------

